# Favourite British Symphony - R1 Tie Breaker



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Next phase then. We have 8 finalists already decided from the nominations, however, there are two places remaining, and seven symphonies which all got 10 points (in total) in Round 1.

So these seven symphonies are in a tie-breaker poll. The top 2 from this tie-breaker will go through to the final, along with the other 8.

The poll will be open for 4 days (until Monday)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Glad to see that my two choices are the only ones with votes so far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Not any more!

(The problem at this point is that possibly not very many people have even heard the Rawsthorne. But I guess that was the problem at the beginning point as well. Oh, wait. It's just a game. It's not a serious poll. Whew!)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It is the most serious of polls..


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha, it's true.

(And Bancock is winning, oh no!!)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> It is the most serious of polls..


I have never seen a more serious poll than this. Not taking this poll seriously would be the gravest of errors. I believe it says so in the small print, somewhere.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

some guy said:


> And Bancock is winning, oh no!!


How amusing.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Brian's Gothic symphony... it's MASSIVE!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm putting my vote in for Brian as well. I second the above comment (#8)


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Bantock. A highly underrated composer.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

POLL CLOSED

Hurrah! So Bantock's Celtic Symphony and Brian's Gothic Symphony go through to the final. See you over there!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem.


----------

